# Erste Erfahrung mit einem Echolot (Lowrance Hook 4x)



## Mork (18. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
nachdem ich jetzt auf der fränkischen Seenplatte das erste Mal mit einem Echolot unterwegs war, wollte ich hier ein paar Erkenntnisse aufstellen (die für die Meisten nicht neu sind, für uns aber schon).

Ich hoffe diese sind korrekt, ansonsten lasse ich mich gerne belehren. Die unten genannten Punkte gelten nur für das Lowrance Hook 4x


Auf diesem Echolot sieht man eigentlich nur die Vergangenheit. Der aktuelle Standpunkt ist ganz rechts auf dem Bild und alles links davon ist auf der Zeitachse (X-Achse) schon vergangen. Das bedeutet man sieht nur Informationen aus der Vergangenheit
Fische einer gewissen Größe werden als Sicheln dargestellt. Aufgrund der Erkenntnisse des vorherigen Punktes sind diese aber nicht mehr unbedingt in der Nähe
Mit Ausnahme des Bodens ist die Entfernung zu angezeigten Objekten nur relativ zum Sender (am Boot) zu sehen, *nicht *zum Grund. (Bsp: Grundtiefe 10m. Ein Fisch wird auf 5m angezeigt. Dieser Fisch kann aber auch in 5m Entferung zum Boot an der Oberfläche sein und *muss* daher nicht zwischen Boot und Boden sein)
Grundsätzlich werden auch Objekte dargestellt die kein Fisch sind (Daher, falls möglich bei der Anzeige Rohdaten auswählen). Beispielsweise große Köder, Anker oder Verwirbelungen durch den Motor werden im Echolot angezeigt.
Große Fische werden als Sichel dargestellt, hat wohl mit der Schwimblase zu tun. Die Sichel erscheint aber auch nur wenn der Fisch nicht mehr unter dem Boot ist.
Wenn ein Objekt oder Fisch den gleichen Abstand zum Geber/Boot behält, wird dieser als Strich dargestellt, auch Fische!
Ein Echolot dieser Machart eignet sich eher zum Erkennen der Bodenstruktur als zum Suchen von Fischen, eben weil die Vergangenheit angezeigt wird. Außer natürlich Fischschwärme, da diese meist Größer sind.
Es ist gar nicht so einfach Punkte (Hügel oder Kanten) auf dem Echolot wiederzufinden. Für uns war es wichtig sofort Fixpunkte in der Landschaft zu finden um überhaupt eine Chance zu haben ein Merkmal unter Wasser wieder gezielt anzusteuern. Man verschätzt sich sehr schnell und selbst ein Boot mit E-Motor ist schwer zu stoppen.
Unbedingt den Simulationsmodus ausmachen!! Ernsthaft, der war bei uns vom Vermieter voreingestellt 
Liste werde ich ergänzen wenn mir noch was einfällt.

Außerdem habe ich ein paar Bilder gemacht weil ich mir nicht erklären konnte was ich genau sehe. Ich poste mal ein Bild und rate was es ist, über eure Einschätzung bin ich dankbar. (Sorry für die Qualität)



Hier scheint ein Schwarm Fische unter dem Boot zu sein oder gewesen zu sein.  Gewundert hat mich der Strich bei ca. 2m. Es war kein Anker oder Paddel oder Rute im Wasser. Diesen Strich habe ich oft gesehen aber nicht zuordnen können. War es der Motor? Dieser könnte 2m vom Geber entfernt gewesen sein.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Ähnliche Stelle, hier müssten meiner Meinung nach auch sehr viele kleine Objekte im Wasser neben dem Boot gewesen sein. Pflangen haben wir keine gesehen, daher dachten wir an einen Fischschwarm


Bei diesem Bild hätte ich an Pflanzen auf dem Grund gedacht. Kann das sein?


Hier habe ich zwei Fragen. Die Tiefe des Echolots ware auf Automatisch gestellt. Daher hat es gerne mal den Maßstab gewechselt (Hier von 15m auf 15m). Wieso der Wechsel stattfindet konnte ich nicht herausfinden. Aber auch hier sind wir anscheinend an ein paar Fischen vorbeigefahren, oder sehe ich zuviele Fische? Der Balken bei 2m ist auch wieder da.


Hier habe ich wieder den Wechsel und auch etwas am Boden. Das sind Pflanzen oder?


Hier haben wir den Anker hochgezogen und man sieht schön wie er zur Oberfläche wandert.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Hier hat der Untergund anscheinend nicht effektiv genug refelektiert? Ich meine wir hatten ein paar Wellen, vielleicht waren diese auch dafür verantwortlich.

Danke fürs Lesen und ich hoffe ich bekomme ein paar Tipps zum interpretieren der Bilder.

Gruß
Mork


----------



## rene_borgsdorf (18. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, ich gebe mal ein paar anregungen. Ansonsten sind es zu viele fotos finde ich. Viel durcheinander. Lieber 2 stück und mehrere posts.
Gleich mal vorab: ich habe ausschliesslich lowr. Hds geräte. Dennoch sind einige dinge hier allg. Natur. Somit geräteneutral.
Meine kommentare sind in deinem zitat. Musst du anklicken um alles zu sehen.



Mork schrieb:


> Auf diesem Echolot sieht man eigentlich nur die Vergangenheit. Der aktuelle Standpunkt ist ganz rechts auf dem Bild und alles links davon ist auf der Zeitachse (X-Achse) schon vergangen. Das bedeutet man sieht nur Informationen aus der Vergangenheit
> 
> Rein technisch JA. Dennoch fast realtime. Dort wo der geber sitzt ist echtzeitanzeige im aktuellen biödlauf. Der rest ist geschichte.
> 
> ...



Gruss

Rene


----------



## jochen68 (19. Oktober 2018)

Ich empfehle unbedingt, sich fundiert mit der Materie auseinanderzusetzen. Dazu gibt ein hervorragendes Buch (Nein, verdiene daran nicht mit und bin weder verwandt noch verschwägert mit den Autoren)!
"Der große Echolot-Ratgeber". Auf der Webseite kann man sich ein Kapitel zum Probelesen runterladen.


----------



## H.J.R. (20. Oktober 2018)

Hi Mork
Dein X Echo hat wahrscheinlich kein GPS und somit kein Kartenslot. Dadurch ist ein wiederfinden
von Spots erst möglich.

Gruß HJR 
Komme übrigens auch aus Monnem


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. Oktober 2018)

Letztes Foto ......Weicher Boden/Grund
4,80m......gar nichts, oder wenige Kleinfische
5,60m......Der Strich könnte die Sprungschicht, oder tatsächlich von Motorstörungen kommen.
7,20m.....Fischschwarm am Grund.
Ist natürlich nur nach Fotos,alles schwer zu sagen.Die Signale zu deuten braucht schon längere
Zeit. Zum Beispiel,Pflanzen auf 7,20m am Grund ,......nicht unbedingt.
Wegen Tiefenwechsel, usw.kannst Du hier auch mal gucken.

https://www.fischfindertest.de/echo...as-echolot-verrueckt-spielt-was-kann-man-tun/


----------



## H.J.R. (21. Oktober 2018)

Hi Mork
Außerdem sieht man auf jedem Echo nur dort wo das Bild entsteht aktuell was unter dem Boot ist,alles was wie du schon sagtest danach links gewandert ist,Vergangenheit. Ein besseres Deuten vom 2D Sonarbild geht mit der Funktion Downscan.

Gruß HJR


----------



## Zander Jonny (21. Oktober 2018)

Es ist aber auch verzögert wenn das Bild im rechten Bildschirmrand erscheint. Weil es auch eine kurze Zeit braucht bis das Bild erscheint.


----------



## H.J.R. (21. Oktober 2018)

Na wie schnell ist ein Ping im Wasser? Außerdem haben Echos auch ein A–Scope Anzeige. Also ist die Anzeige im Bruchteil einer Sekunde da.

Gruß HJR

Ps: Schall im Wasser ca 3x schneller als der Schall in der Luft .


----------



## Thomas. (21. Oktober 2018)

H.J.R. schrieb:


> Hi Mork
> Außerdem sieht man auf jedem Echo nur dort wo das Bild entsteht aktuell was unter dem Boot ist,alles was wie du schon sagtest danach links gewandert ist,Vergangenheit. Ein besseres Deuten vom 2D Sonarbild geht mit der Funktion Downscan.
> 
> Gruß HJR



Sorry das ich vielleicht ein wenig da zwischen haue, aber darf ich mal fragen von was für ein Echo die Bilder sind? da sehe selbst ich was drauf, was bei den oben gezeigten Bilder nicht der fall ist.
ich habe vorige Woche ein Dragonfly 4-Pro bekommen und hoffe das ich dort ähnliche Bilder zu Gesicht kriege.


----------



## H.J.R. (21. Oktober 2018)

Hi
Geht mit allen Echos die Downscan können egal welche Hersteller. Also auch von Raymarine,Humminbird,Lowrance,Simrad,Garmin.

Hoffe das ich deine Frage damit beantwortet habe.

Gruß HJR


----------



## Thomas. (22. Oktober 2018)

ja besten dank


----------



## Mork (23. Oktober 2018)

Hallo und erstmal Danke für eure Anmerkungen.

@rene_borgsdorf : Ich habe die Bilder mal verkleinert, hoffe es ist jetzt lesbarer.

@jochen68 : Danke für das Buch, die Webseite kenn ich und habe diese auch schon durchgearbeitet. Wie man aber an meinen Antworten sieht, habe ich nicht alles richtig verstanden. Und es waren ja die ersten Schritte mit so einem Gerät und ziemlich ernüchternd...

@Thomas. : Den einzigen Hinweis den ich gefunden habe war: Lowrance Hook 4x, laut Beschriftung.

@H.J.R. Das sind ja coole Bilder. Sieht echt schick aus!

@Esox 1960 : Danke für deine Einschätzung. Jetzt habe ich zumindest eine zweite Meinung  Freue mich auf den nächsten Ausflug mit einem Echolot. 

Also danke an alle die sich die Mühe gemacht haben, den Artikel zu lesen. Ist ein sehr spannendes Thema und wesentlich komplexer als man denkt 
Gruß
Mork


----------

